# I know nothing about Royal morphs but..



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you answer this for me please? Well the yesterday I bought my first snake, which was a Royal.. I got told that it's mum was a Super Pastel or a Pastel and it's dad was a normal, would this make it half(50%) pastel? lol, sorry I'm really new to this.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you breed a superpastel to a normal you should get all pastels...
If it was a pastel however and yours looks like a normal, yours is a normal - and so does not carry the pastel gene.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Right, I think I've got this all rong lool, on the back of the card I got with it, it says "clutch mate of Super Pastel"
I dunno, this is confusing lol.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

A clutch mate or sibling of a pastel is going to be a normal, unless you bought it as a visual pastel.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

How much did you pay?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Jasoon said:


> Right, I think I've got this all rong lool, on the back of the card I got with it, it says "clutch mate of Super Pastel"
> I dunno, this is confusing lol.


For it's clutch mate to be a super pastel, the parents must have each had the pastel gene.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> How much did you pay?


Got him from a breeder for £50.. so it'll probably bea normal yeah?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yup 100%.Congrats on your first royal though:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pastel x pastel = 

1:4 normal
2:4 pastel 
1:4 super pastel

if you paid £50, you have the normal


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

alan1 said:


> pastel x pastel =
> 
> 1:4 normal
> 2:4 pastel
> ...


Ah cheers, he's still beautiful though :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Jasoon said:


> Ah cheers, he's still beautiful though :2thumb:


 pathetic little unscrupulous sellers will advertise 'lesser siblings' or 'pastel siblings', as a selling tactic...
this not a lie, but it IS misleading, and it's done purely to sell an animal to the unwary, simple as that

glad you're happy with the fella tho


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

alan1 said:


> pathetic little unscrupulous sellers will advertise 'lesser siblings' or 'pastel siblings', as a selling tactic...
> this not a lie, but it IS misleading, and it's done purely to sell an animal to the unwary, simple as that
> 
> glad you're happy with the fella tho


I had a choice between two babies, but the one I picked had nicer colourts on him  but yeah, I'm happy, he's happy by the looks of it  just can't wait to hold him


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> I had a choice between two babies, but the one I picked had nicer colourts on him  but yeah, I'm happy, he's happy by the looks of it  just can't wait to hold him



In your signature it says you already have a Royal called Shotgun, so how come you were only allowed one then but now have 2? I know others have asked you the same question & you have never answered it, would you be so kind as to answer it please?


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

corny girl said:


> In your signature it says you already have a Royal called Shotgun, so how come you were only allowed one then but now have 2? I know others have asked you the same question & you have never answered it, would you be so kind as to answer it please?


 
it only says 1 royal so maybe the 1 he or she has just got is that 1 as it does say on the start of the thread i got my first snake


----------

